# Duyuru > Vatan SATILIYOR!!!!! >  Axa Sigorta Grubu Ermenilere Soykirim Tazminati Odemeyi Vadediyor,

## zabit

AXA SIGORTA GRUBU ERMENILERE SOYKIRIM TAZMINATI ODEMEYI VADEDIYOR,
AXA OYAK SIGORTALILARIN BILGISINE.. 

Gectigimiz gunlerde dunyanin dort bir yaninda "sozde ermeni soykirimi" ile
ilgili onlarca panel-konferans* duzenlenmis.
Bunlari n a na sponsorlari kim biliyor musunuz? HSBC ve British Airways.. 
Bizim ulkemizde bizden elde ettikleri para ile bize karsi sozde ermeni
soykirimini destekleyen bu kuruluslarla olan iliskilerinizi gozden gecirmeye
davet ediyorum.
Saygilar.

VARSA HSBC HESAPLARINIZI KAPATIN VE ADVANTAGE KARTLARINIZI IPTAL EDIN.. 

** * *YADA EN AZINDAN BU MAILI FORWARDLAYARAK TEPKINIZI GOSTEREBILIRSINIZ.

* EGE UNIVERSITESI HASTANEDEKI BUTUN DOKTORLARIN HSBC KREDI KARTLARINI VE
HESAPLARINI
KAPATTIRDIKLARINI GORUNCE BANKANIN GENEL MUDURLUGU OLAYA EL KOYDU. 
AMA KIMSE VAZGECMEYINCE ADAMLAR TUTUSTU. BIR SURU FAKSLAR FALAN OZUR
YAZILARI.
AMA BU SADECE BU HASTANE ILE SINIRLI KALMAMALI.
ULKEMIZDE BIR SURU YATIRIM YAPIYORLAR, BIZIMLE IYI GECINMEK ISTIYORLARSA BIR
TERCIH YAPSINLAR. ERMENILER MI, TURKIYE MI? 
BENCE, HIC DUSUNMEYIN KARTLARINIZI IPTAL ETTIRIN. AMA EN ONEMLISI BU OLAY
SEBEBIYLE OLDUGUNU BELIRTIN, LUTFEN... !!!

AYRICA FORTIS BANK'IN DA *PKK'YA MAYIN SAGLAYAN KURULUSLA KARDES
SIRKET *OLDUGUNU 
DA UNUTMAYALIM....

----------


## bozok

Axa sözde soykırımın tazminatlarını ödüyor

*Türkiye'de de faaliyette olan Fransız sigorta şirketi Axa 17,5 milyon dolarlık tazminatın 1 milyon dolarını dün Fransa'daki 3 Ermeni derneğine ödedi.*   

*Ajanslar ANKARA, 
20 Kasım 2007 Salı 
Heddam.com


Fransız sigorta şirketi Axa, California mahkemesinin sözde Ermeni soykırımı kurbanlarının yakınlarına verilmek üzere karara bağladığı 17,5 milyon dolarlık tazminatın 1 milyon dolarını dün Fransa'daki 3 Ermeni derneğine ödedi. Ocak ayına kadar birer milyon dolarlık iki ödeme daha yapılacak.

FRANSA'nın en büyük sigorta şirketlerinden Axa, California'da bir mahkemenin Ekim 2005'te sözde soykırım kurbanlarının yakınlarına verilmek üzere karara bağladığı 17,5 milyon dolarlık tazminatın 1 milyon dolarlık kısmını dün Paris'te, Fransa'daki 3 Ermeni derneğine ödedi. Axa, 1915 ve sonrasında ölenlerin miras hakkına sahip çıkan bir grup Ermeni'nin açtığı toplu dava sonucunda bu ödemeyi yapmaya mahkum edilmişti.

Davayı açan Ermeniler, Osmanlı topraklarında yaşayan yakınlarının 1915'ten önce Fransız sigorta şirketi Axa'dan hayat sigortası poliçeleri aldıklarını ancak bu poliçeleri alanların varislerine herhangi bir ödeme yapılmadığını, bu nedenle de mirasçı olduklarını iddia ederek avukatları aracılığıyla Ermeni hayır kurumlarına verilmek üzere hak talebinde bulunmuşlardı.

Davayı üstlenen Ermeni asıllı Amerikalı avukat Brian Kabateck ve Vartkes Yeghiayan, California mahkemesinde dava açtıkları Deutsche Bank ile Dresdner Bank'la benzer bir anlaşmayı sağlayamadıkları için üzgün olduklarını  belirttiler.

Avukatlar dün ikişer adet 400 bin dolarlık çeki "Ermeni Hayır Kurumları Birliği"  ile "Mavi Haç" a (Croix Bleu) teslim ederken, 200 bin dolarlık üçüncü çeki de Ermeni vakıflarından "Fransa Ermeni Fonu" yetkililerine verdiler.

California mahkemesi, Axa'nın ödeyeceği tazminatın 3 milyon dolarının Fransa'daki Fransız-Ermeni hayır kurumlarına verilmesini kararlaştırmıştı. Ermenilerin avukatları Kabateck ve Yeghiayan dün ödenen 1 milyon dolar dışında bu yılın sonuna kadar 1 milyon dolarlık ikinci bir ödeme daha olacağını ve üçüncü 1 milyon dolarlık ödemenin de Ocak 2008'de yapılacağını açıkladılar. Avukatlar bir çağrı yaparak, yakınlarını 1915'te kaybedenlerden Axa'da hayat sigortası poliçesi olanların, isimlerini www.armenianinsurancesettlement.com adresinden öğrenerek kendilerine başvurmalarını istediler.*

----------

